# Bfn



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Sadly, our cycle ended without success yesterday. We are both broken-hearted as luck really seemed to be on our side this time, but I guess this one wasn’t meant to be.

Not giving up, but need time to grieve.

Nicky & Jim


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Dear Nicky and dh


just want to say i am sorry about your result - as you say you need time to grieve - and then you can look to the future - take care of each other.

Lb
X


----------



## fiona_lk (Oct 24, 2002)

Oh Nicky,

I am so sorry to read your news - there is nothing that can be said to ease the pain at this time, but sending lots of hugs your way. 

I'm glad to see that you haven't given up fighting the fight just yet, but understand you need to take whatever time out necessary to rebuild your strength.

Thinking of you and Jim

Lots of Love


Fiona xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

dear Nicky and Jim
So very sorry to read your news. Heartbreaking.
Take very special care of each other in the weeks ahead - and don't lose sight of your dream
Love
Fee xx


----------



## Rosie3 (Sep 9, 2003)

nicky and jim

i was very sad to hear your news. thinking of you. be kind to yourselves, it will happen.

love
rosie
xxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Nicky & Jim

So sorry to read your news today. Take time out with each other, it will happen for you two.

((((hugs)))) Love Amanda xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Nicky and Jim

Sorry to hear your news.

If you ever need to IM someone, feel free to IM me.

Glad to hear you are not ready to give up - and supporting you whole-heartedly.

Love from Carole
xxx


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Nicky & Jim
I am so so sorry to read your news today. Sending you lots of love and hugs, take care of yourselves, we are here if you need us. Love Bev H xxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Nicky & Jim,

Thinking of you both
and sending good thoughts

So very very sorry to hear your news.

Take care of each other. 

Laine x


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

sending you lots of love and hugs,am so sorry to see your news,look after each other,
love mmmbop,xxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Dear Nicky and Jim

Sending big hugs your way to help you through this rough time 

Give yourself all the time you need, we will be here for you as soon as you are ready 

Lots of Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Nicky and Jim

I am sorry to hear that your cycle ended on a negative.

Take all the time for each other that you need.

I hope that one day your dream does come true.

Love and Hugs
Dee
xxx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Nicky and JIm

I am so sorry!

Lots of hugs and cuddles to you both!

Love Dawn xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Nicky and Jim

Incredibly sorry to read that this time it hasn't worked for you both.      

Take the time you need together and remember we're all here for you.

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Dear Nicky and Jim

I am so sorry that your treatment didn't work this time. I have been thinking of you. Take care of yourselves and take each day one at a time. It's the only way we get through this hell.

Lots of love
Indianna xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Nicky and Jim

So very sorry this wasnt your time. take the time to grieve. Pleased your not giving up wishing you lots of luck in the future  

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Nicky, Just been searching around trying to find news to see how you got on with this IVF cycle. 

Sadly I see it is not good news. I am so so sorry mate. Life sucks sometimes doesn't it. I do so hope that you get your baby someday soon. You so deserve it as you and Jim would make wonderful parents. Once again, very very sorry. 

I know that words can't make it better but wanted to
send you cyber hugs for your terrible disappointment. 

Love Jenny xx


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Hello ladies,

Thank you for all your kind words and messages of support - We're getting our heads around the idea now and as someone reminded me this morning, my date is still to come on the calendar.

We do have our 3 precious frosties to consider and have rejoined the waiting list for a donor.

Thanks again - you are truly special people and we feel honoured and privileged to have this site and to call you friends xxxxx

Love Nicky & Jim xxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Nicky and Jim

I am sorry that i havnt been around, i would just like to say how truely sorry i am to hear your news, sending huge hugs your way sweetheart. 

Mel
x


----------

